# Best CNC machine for lettering



## MadisonM

I am looking into purchasing a CNC for smaller projects. I want to create lettering designs, with names in cursive and print fonts. I don't plan on making large pieces or pieces of furniture, etc. What brands of CNC machines would be best for beginners, lettering, small wood work? I have been reading up and watching videos.. does any one have the X-Carve?


----------



## John Smith_inFL

well - the machine can not make the perfect sign.
as per the example you show above, I would find it extremely difficult to read
if this were on a road viewed by the public going at any speed.
it "may" be appropriate on a walking path as a directional sign, but not for fast traffic.
the type of font, colors, and style of the sign is much more important than the machine that makes it.
I have no clue what the name of the nursery is because I can't read it or understand the flow.
if you are going to invest $$.$$ into a CNC, you must have some understanding of graphics,
lettering, colors, design and layout of a properly designed and executed sign. 
and THEN, what exterior paints and finishes will survive the longest in your environment.
(unless you only plan on making signs that will hang on a wall in a house or office).
some of the best signs I have made were by hand using a handheld router & bandsaw. not a CNC.

this is my idea of a nice layout for a nursery or farm sign that goes outside:










.

.


----------



## ArtMann

he Xcarve is a hobby grade CNC router. If you are going to do this commercially, I recommend you get a commercial grade machine. I have a Camaster Stinger but there are several other brands that are also appropriate for small scale commercial use.

I have made signs that look similar to both pictures at different times. I agree that the saple photo is a little obscure, but it might mean a lot more to people who are already aware of what it is and now what they are looking for. I think the photo John posted looks a little amateurish because they didn't size the year correctly. It is slightly too large to fit in the allotted space. It looks like this sign was masked and sand blasted rather than CNC carved. Either that or the designer did a great job making it look that way.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

yes, that is a sandblasted sign:
no - I did not design it.
it is the official logo for the vinyard and on the label for all their products.
yes - it is a little cramped; but when the customer says "Do Not Deviate" 
from their registered design - you do as they wish. they were extremely
happy with it. {and that's all that matters}.

I used that photo just to demonstrate how using different colors can enhance
the overall look. Black script graphics on a brown background is not a good choice. (IMEO).

.

.


----------

